# Need advice on keeping temp up



## chevydiggs (Jan 1, 2021)

Fired up the new to me reverse flow smoker and having heck getting temps to stay at 225, have even put a fan at fire box to try and help. Weather is less than idea for it today but trying it anyway. I filled my charcoal chimney up with bricks, and let them turn white before putting them in fire box, laid some pecan wood on top and let smoker heat up before I put meat in. Started another set in chimney and added it to coal bed after an hour.  Fire box vent open and stack open. Any advise is appreciated. Never ran a reverse flow before, never had much problem on my standard offset.


----------



## chevydiggs (Jan 1, 2021)

chevydiggs said:


> Fired up the new to me reverse flow smoker and having heck getting temps to stay at 225, have even put a fan at fire box to try and help. Weather is less than idea for it today but trying it anyway. I filled my charcoal chimney up with bricks, and let them turn white before putting them in fire box, laid some pecan wood on top and let smoker heat up before I put meat in. Started another set in chimney and added it to coal bed after an hour.  Fire box vent open and stack open. Any advise is appreciated. Never ran a reverse flow before, never had much problem on my standard offset.



Ribs, bologna, and sausage  turned out good, brought the pork butt in to the oven, ran out of dry wood to finish it, after turning off the  fan temp dropped pretty fast, not sure what is going on, had a really good bed of coals.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2021)

Can't help you at all but maybe 

 SmokinAl
  or 

 sawhorseray
  can help you.  I think they both have reverse flow smokers . If not I'm sure they can point you to someone that can give you some pointers. Wished I could be of more help!

Ryan


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 2, 2021)

Leave the firebox door wide open too.
Control temps with the amount of wood you add.
If it was cold outside when you were cooking, the cooker will dump tons of heat into the air.


----------



## chevydiggs (Jan 2, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Leave the firebox door wide open too.
> Control temps with the amount of wood you add.
> If it was cold outside when you were cooking, the cooker will dump tons of heat into the air.


It was 37 and lots of humidity, rained the last 2 days


----------



## chevydiggs (Jan 2, 2021)

Fixing to try it again and see what kind of results I get, stack all the way open or pinched down?


----------



## chevydiggs (Jan 2, 2021)

Going a little better with better weather, 10 degrees or different, fire box end just a little hotter


----------

